
Mimic: Abusing Unicode to create tragedy - caseysoftware
https://github.com/reinderien/mimic
======
SteveWatson
This is the third time this has been posted recently.

~~~
dang
That's fine, though, if the story is good and hasn't had significant attention
yet. Otherwise too many good stories languish.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

